# Felt like cheating



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Last night I hung out a with a female friend of mine that I've known since I was in the 8th grade. Totally platonic. However, for some strange reason I felt like I was cheating. Has anyone else experienced that?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

proudwidaddy said:


> Last night I hung out a with a female friend of mine that I've known since I was in the 8th grade. Totally platonic. However, for some strange reason I felt like I was cheating. Has anyone else experienced that?


PWD,

I'm going to be blunt.

You really need to get a grip.

Check out my "Why Do I Ask" thread.


----------



## pianist87 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sure have. A few weeks ago I went out with a friend from school, totally platonic but I really felt like cheating.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Sometimes me posting on this forum feels like cheating. Not the romantic or sexy stuff of cheating.... Just in the fact that hubby would not condone me on this forum. And it is going completely against him that I am a member here.

If he knew I was a member or what I posted about... He'd flip a gourd and He'd probably divorce me.


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep. I felt like that at first but in time you will let go of that. I was certainly not ready when I had these feelings and it doesn't sound like you are either. We spend all these years being faithful that even hanging out w/ another woman feels VERY strange.


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

i thought you were going to say you felt like cheating with her... you have a very good conscience imo!


----------

